
How to print things - colinprince
https://byorgey.wordpress.com/how-to-print-things/
======
audeyisaacs
It might be nice to use the front side for pages 1 to n/2, then print the
remaining pages on the back side of the sheet, in reverse sheet order.

eg: (1, 8), (2, 7), (3, 6), (4, 5)

This has the downside that the middle consecutive pages are on the same sheet,
but the upside that you only have to flip the stack once, and never have to
flip any individual sheets. So it's nicer to leaf through and you can jump
ahead fairly easily.

It's almost completely compatible with the algorithms for single page
printing, with the small addition of one stack flip in the middle(No
memorisation of state is needed, it will be very evident that the flip is
required as you will see the first page again!).

~~~
byorgey
That's a nice idea. I will add it to the collection!

~~~
audeyisaacs
Thanks!

------
rahimnathwani
"The pages must be turned one at a time; there is no easy way to jump ahead
multiple pages."

This makes Möbius double-sided a non-starter for me. I'm happy to read most
PDFs using GoodReader on the iPad. The exception is information-dense PDFs,
for which I often want to:

\- Flip back and forth between different sections

\- Keep fast access to a couple of key pages

With a regular single/double/booklet printout, this is easily achieved with
fingers and bookmarks. The Möbius double-sided method, though, you lose these,
for only a small practical gain (always being able to lay consecutive pages
side-by-side).

------
_ZeD_
Dude... just print stuff in booklet style

------
blt
I like this idea. Making it possible to look at any two consecutive pages
side-by-side is, IMHO, very useful. Especially for technical papers where the
text refers to equations on other pages.

------
fathe
You can also try an interleaved double-sided layout:

sheet 1: \- face / page 1 \- back / page 3

sheet 2: \- face / page 2 \- back / page 4

sheet 3: \- face / page 5 \- back / page 7

and so on.

------
oneeyedpigeon
It's missing the 'Kerouac' method: print everything out on one enormous
continuous scroll. Advantages: easy to store current position; always in
order, even if you drop it; no need for paperclips/staples. Disadvantages:
random seeking is painful.

~~~
copperx
That has all the disadvantages of screen and paper reading combined.

------
sachkris
Most wall calendars I have seen follows this "Möbius double-sided" pattern.

